# Duran Duran Tribute Project Seeks Singer



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Duran Duran Tribute project in the Ottawa area seeks a male singer to round out line up. Project is established and ready to go live. Challenging material and a talented group of musicians.

We've parted ways with our singer and need a new Simon LeBon. We're faithful to the sound and need a singer who can handle LeBon's vocals.

Anyone interested can get in touch with me via PM or through [email protected].


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well...I _used to be_ hungry like the wolf, but I'm afraid I had a big supper, so I'm out.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

you should ask the " real" Simon LeBon. who knows? if he's having _one of those days_ in this _ordinary world_ he might be interested. _the sun doesnt shine forever_,so dont waste too much time,or you might find yourselves at a _point of no return_. good luck though,i hope you will have your _finest hour_ yet!

my god that was awful,sorry everyone i must be bored,im gonna go watch some _girls on film_

Bobby


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Hyuck hyuck hyuck. You guys are killing me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Still looking.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm moving my post as I dont want to hijack Iarasee's thread. I've created a new thread with my own opinions here:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/music/34574-duran-duran-simon-lebon-new-romantics-not.html#post299062

I'll be happy to move others posts if they want me to.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

15 minutes of fame? Duran Duran has sold over 70 million records. They were kinda a big deal in the 80's in case you weren't aware.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

to be fair Bagpipe,i think Duran Duran's music was more influential,and stands the test of time better then the acts you mentionned....

i mean,they arent my favourite band ever,and the whole 80's new-wave-pop is defenitely not my favourite genre of music. but i think some of their stuff was pretty good. i think your being a bit harsh. 

i dunno,maybe im way out in left field here. but i can listen to some of their songs today,and still find them interesting.not all,but some.

Bobby


----------

